# late late cutting



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Because of a situation beyond control I won't be able to mow my hay past time it is usually done. I will be three weeks past time. Does hay slow in growth past a certain point? Also, is there anything I can or should do differently when I do get to it? What extra problems will there be? This is really worrying me. These questions might seem silly to some but if we get rain when I am able to mow it could really be late.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

What is it, and what is your intended use for the hay?

I have a field of late maturing grasses that I get to last, but that hay is for our sheep and goats (not for sale), so there is little stress. I also have a filed of alfalfa/timothy mix that is at prime stage right now but it is too wet to cut. As soon as there is a window that one is going down first.

BTW: Yes hay growth will slow, as the plant is putting energy into the seed. The quality of the hay also drops (crude protein). If you wait too long with grasses you end up baling sticks with a CP of around 6-7% (close to straw, but still better).

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/faq14096


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

The hay is for our own use. It feeds dairy goats and horses


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IDK, where you are located in Michigan, but I in MY area, we are probably 7-10 days behind as far as what is the average time that we cut hay. So if you are going to be 3 weeks later than normal, you shouldn't be too bad.

We still have guys planting (beans/corn), that are usually done by Mary 25th (BTO included). I just talked to a neighbor yesterday, who told me their corn is all planted and they still had about 1/2 the beans to go yet.

I think you can't always go by the calendar, when dealing with Mother nature.

What kind of hay are you cutting (alfalfa, OG, mixed)? My alfalfa is just starting to bud (and looks like it's going to be lighter than normal).

Larry


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

This is in my area. But the feed test I have done on first cut hay are about the same for beginning of july and mid august. During july the the hay quality declines. But at end of july beginning of august there will be second growth underneith to go alone with the mature top growth. Infact on my lighter land that I only get one cut on I cut in august and take advantage of this. Get a higher yeild with about the same feed value as the earlier hay. By the way there is feed value in the seeds. Dont always follow what the experts say. Start doing your own feed tests and find out what works with your crop in your area.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a had years when first cutting was baled last week of July and still sold. Those years were wet and everyone was late so all the hay in the area was in same or worse condition. If you feed it yourself not a big deal.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

UP here in the land of cool and wet its not uncommon to be making first cutting into August/September... Heck last year I wrapped some first cutting hay on September 21st. Still tested ok, and beat a snowfall this winter.


----------



## muffntuf (May 1, 2017)

The only thing about late and very mature hay is it is very stemmy - the NDF and ADF will be pretty high and protein will be lower. Good cow hay and goat hay, not such good horse hay. But I think everyone is about 10-14 days behind their normal schedule haying, so you might be right on this year.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Take it off when you can it is better then a snow bank in january. You still have a couple more chances to make good hay second, third crop and so on. The other thing about letting one crop get mature is it can help strengthen a weak stand sometime.


----------

